# ssc-32u help



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I have not used this board but it looks like you can run all of it from one source (6volts)...
Also the board has TTL output (switched) so you can connect a relay to run your 12 volt motor (on/ off)...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

All the info you need for that SSC is here:
http://www.lynxmotion.com/images/data/lynxmotion_ssc-32u_usb_user_guide.pdf


----------

